# اظهار المساقط الافقية بالفوتوشوب خطوه بخطوه مع المهندس رامي



## R_Design (14 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله
في البدايه احب ان اوضح انني شخصي تعبت كتير جدا لحد ما اتعلمت الموضوع دا درجه اني شايف ان الوحد يتعلم ماكس اسهل
السر مش في ن الموضوع صعب السر ي ندرة التعاليم اللي نزلت في الموضوع دا فحبيت اني اساعدكم بمعلوماتي المتواضعه و انشاء الله احاول افيدكم علي قد ما اقدر بكل اللي اتعلمته في الموضوع دا

انشاء الله الموضوع هيبقي علي مرحلتين كل مرحلة عدة اجزاء
المرحلة الاولي هنتعلم فيها كيفيه فرش البلانات بالفوتوشوب بدايه من الاوتوكاد وحتي الفاينل فينيش
المرحلة الثانيه هنظهر فيها لاياوت كامل لحي بالشوارع الخاصه بيه و كل الديتيلز

هبدأ اولا بلينك للكتاب اللي استفدت منه كتير وهوا enhance cad drawings with photoshop 
الرابط
http://rapidshare.com/files/239699687/Sybex_-_Enhancing_Cad_Drawings_With_Photoshop.rar

ودي لينكات ل Photoshop Cs5 Extended

http://up-md.com/4859
http://up-md.com/4860
http://up-md.com/4861
http://up-md.com/4862
http://up-md.com/4863
http://up-md.com/4865
اللينكات تدعم Pause Resume


ودا لينك برنامج رهيب لعمل اي texture تريده في عملك Genetica 3.5 


http://www.multiupload.com/IAYC2EJ7B5

و دي لينكات ال textures الخاصة بي و قد جمعتها علي مدار 4 سنوات من مصادر متعددة و ستجدون فيها انشاء الله ما يغنيكم عن البحث عن اي textures اخري في المستقبل

Textures

part 1
http://www.multiupload.com/7NBJE1QITM

part 2
http://www.multiupload.com/LGNQTZUYSD

ودي لينكات لبلوكات الاظهار المعماري اللي موجوده علي النت كلها جمعتها علي مدار 4 سنين ايضا

blocks

http://www.multiupload.com/07V6OV1W17
http://www.multiupload.com/OWT7GAETXH
http://www.multiupload.com/26LKB52CMF

ودا لينك لصوره الحي اللي هنشتغل عليه ودا حي مبارك 14 في الغردقة وكنت عملتله ديتيلينج بالفوتوشوب اثناء انشاءه
http://rapidshare.com/files/390390483/Mogama3_Final.jpg.html
الدرس الاول:- التجهيز في الاوتوكاد 1
الرابط

http://www.multiupload.com/D9Q11P4SCV

الدرس الثاني :- التجهيز في الاوتوكاد 2
الرابط

http://www.multiupload.com/9ISBGWI1OG


الدرس الثالث:- بدء التعامل من خلال الفوتوشوب (اظهار الحوائط و الارضيات)
الرابط

http://www.multiupload.com/LGY8YOGGU8


الدرس الرابع :- اظهار السلم و البلكونات
الرابط

http://www.multiupload.com/TNUOD2YD5O

الدرس الخامس :- انهاء اظهار التأسيس و فرش الحمام
الرابط

http://www.multiupload.com/4PEDG0LR3L

و انتظروا باقي الدوس تباعا
لكل من يشاهد الدرس و يجد نقدا مرحبا به فالنقد البناء هو خير سبيل للتطور و ارجو فقط منكم الدعاء لي من قلوبكم ان يوفقني الله في الدنيا و الاخره وفقني ووفقكم الله لما فيه الخير للاسلام و المسلمين
لاي استفسارات يرجي مراسلتي علي [email protected] 
سيتم رفع الدرس القادم الجمعه القادمة بعون الله تعالي


----------



## arc_sherif_81 (15 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## R_Design (15 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق اخي شريف


----------



## م. علام ياسين (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم


----------



## mona90 (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا وجزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## trgalal (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وان شاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. صموئيل بهجت (18 يونيو 2010)

اخى العزيز هل من الممكن عما الخطوات السابقه فى شيت وورد للتسهيل حيث ان تنزيل الملفات السابقه كبير جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ENG_alaa2004 (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي الكريم 
تم تحميل جميع الاجزاء بنجاح
وارجو ان يكون هناك جزء سادس لفرش الغرف وانهاء المشروع 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## naplosy (29 يونيو 2010)

شكـــــــــــــرا جزيـــــــــــــلا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة , بــــــــــارك الله فيـــك


----------



## mnmr68 (30 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز مجهود رائع و انا كنت في حاجة شديدة لهذا الشرح حيث اني ادرس فوتوشوب بمركز المقاولون العرب و لكن المحاضر يقوم بالتدريس بطريقة الجرافيك ديزينر و ليس علي تطبيقات معماريةز و سوف اوافيك برايي بعد سماع الشرح و لكني ارجو رفع المثال التوضيحي (حي مبارك) مرة اخري حيث اني لم استطيع تنزيلة و يعطي رسالة ان عدد التحميلات المسموح بها 10 و قد تمت كلها لذا ارجو رفعة مرة اخري و شكرا كثيرا جدا علي مجهودك وفك اللة دائما!!


----------



## باغى الخير (1 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يعزك ويوفقك ويجعلك من السعداء فى الدارين
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## myaki (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرحااااال (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mnmr68 (5 يوليو 2010)

المهندس رامي بعد التحية لقد استمعت الي الشرح و افادني جدا و نرجو استكمال باقي الدروس و شكرا علي تعبك كما ارجو اعادة رفع الحي السكني المثال التعليمي مرة اخري و شكرا


----------



## mnmr68 (6 يوليو 2010)

الاخ العزيز هذا نموذج بعد الاستماع لشرحك ارجو النقد للاستفادة و شكرا!!


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

*لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله*​


----------



## م حبيب (15 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم*


----------



## saudi concept (26 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير

وجعل مثواك الجنة على هذا العمل والجهد الكبير 

أعلم أنك استغرقت الوقت الكثير لانجاز هذا العمل من أحل افادة أخوتك وأخواتك
ولك دعاء في ظهر الغيب

بانتظار المزيد

تحياتي وتقديري


----------



## yusuf abdi (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جوزيت خيرا أخي الكريم وفي انتظار بقية الدروس وإعادة رفع رابط المثال


----------



## أنا معماري (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير .... وأكثر من أمثالك .....نحن في حاجة أن نتكاتف ونتبادل الخبرات


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا وجزاك الله خيراااا*​


----------



## فولت_امبير (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس بدرجة دكتور (19 سبتمبر 2010)

ثانكس م.رامى


----------



## sherifmax2 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك
وجاري التحميل


----------



## سهام معمر (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذه الإفادة
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## أم إسحاق (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
رجاء اعادة رفع المثال وشكرا


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## shaimaa elhamad (20 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم000000
اشكرك على هذا المجهود , و ان كنت اواجه مشكلة فى الdownload من اللينكات التى ارفقتها فانا اعتقد انها لا تعمل
فارجو منك مشكورا ارسال ما يفيدنى لحل هذه المشكلة حتى اتمكن من تحميل الدروس و الاستفادة منها لاننى بالفعل كنت اريد اى مادة علمية توضح كيفية عمل البورشورز للفلل و الشقق و غيرها0
و جزاك الله خيرا , ووفقك الى ما يرضاه و يحبه0


----------



## فولت_امبير (22 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكرين يابشمهندس رامى على المجهود والعمل المتميز الا انت ادمتو لينا وفى انتظار المزيد شكرا.


----------



## theblackangel87 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وما قصرت


----------



## AMINA03 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (23 سبتمبر 2010)

بالتوفيق...المزيد من العطاء........


----------



## arch_hamada (2 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## arch_hamada (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشكور** 
**مشكووووو* *ووووووووووووووووور**
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© 
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ** ¤©§¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا* *ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى* *العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع* *تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو* *ووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ* *ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ**¤© §¤°**حلوووو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو**°¤§ ©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
©§¤°**يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو**°¤§©
**مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور**
**مشكوووووووووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووووور*​*مشكوووووووور*​*مشكووووور*​


----------



## فاطمه السفياني (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## engzarzour (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع ..... للأسف حجم الروابط و مواقع التحميل المرفوعة عليها ليست مناسبة لسرعة وتشاركية الانترنت الموجود لديً .... إن شاء الله أحاول أحملها من الكافي نت ..... وأرجو منك رفعها على الميديا فاير لأنه أفضل موقع للتحميل*


----------



## artistranger (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا بس اذا في روابط غير الربتشير


----------



## arch_hamada (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى وزادك الله بسطة فى العلم


----------



## toda (26 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## toda (26 مايو 2011)

بجد اكيد الدروس مفيدة بس انا مش عارفة انزل ولا واحد


----------



## أنا معماري (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ...خير الجزاء
مجهود رائع


----------



## Norhan Ali (9 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks alot for ur work but i have problem with downloading course num 3 and 5 if u can upload again with other site , u will help me alot


----------



## شهرزاد الجزائرية (10 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
جازاك الله كل الخير
مع الأسف لا أستطيع التحميل لا أعرف لما


----------



## شهرزاد الجزائرية (10 سبتمبر 2011)

لا أستطيع التحميل أطلب المساعدة من فضلكم


----------

